# 8n hydraulics



## Sean Stuber (Jun 5, 2020)

I believe I have narrowed down my issue with the three point hitch. Arms stayed raised and could not lower them. I believe the exhaust valve in the pump assembly may be stuck. Is there a way to check this or do I need to drop the pump. I already have both side plates off and the top off.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You may need to drop the pump.


----------



## Sean Stuber (Jun 5, 2020)

Was able to drop the pump and discovered both the inlet and exhaust valves were stuck. Took a little persuading to free them. Took me awhile because I did not realize they should just slide out when the rocker arm is removed. They were stuck so bad the did not move at all. Thought there was something else holding them in. Everything was cleaned and reassembled. Valves now work as expected with the rocker arm moving freely and valves moving with it. now all I need to do is find a gasket set that I can get here by the weekend.


----------

